# Halogen Light Ovens



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

I've worked with the Flashbake and wouldn't recommend it for commercial use (my old chef tried to sell it to me at my new job). They're difficult to clean when used in a volume setting and require a particular type of scrub pad and a razor scraper for the interior glass. However, it might work for you in a home kitchen. If you can afford it, it is better than a microwave in terms of the quality of food you prepare in it.


----------

